# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Khao Phansa - buddhistische Fastenzeit

## wein4tler

*Kerzenparaden läuten Khao Phansa ein* 

Wachsskulpturen markieren den Beginn der buddhistischen Fastenzeit.

Der Farang, 23.Juli 2015 von Björn Jahner

Ende Juli beginnt mit zwei religiösen Feiertagen die dreimonatige buddhistische Fastenzeit (Khao Phansa).
Der *Asanha-Bucha-Tag* am Donnerstag, 30. Juli, erinnert an die erste Predigt Buddhas in der Öffentlichkeit vor fünf Schülern.
Am Freitag, 31. Juli, folgt dann *Khao Phansa*. Dieser Feiertag steht ganz für den Beginn der Fastenzeit, jene drei Monate, während der die Mönche sich strikt an ihre religiösen Pflichten halten müssen. 

In Vorbereitung auf die für Buddhisten wichtigste Zeitspanne im Jahr präsentieren sich viele Städte in ganz besonderem Glanz.
Thawatchai Arunyik, Gouverneur des thailändischen Fremdenverkehrsamts (TAT), erklärt: „Um den Beginn dieser fulminanten Periode zu markieren, organisieren Buddhisten und die Bevölkerung spezielle Feste, mit denen sie sich auf lokale Traditionen und ihren Glauben besinnen. Touristen sind herzlich eingeladen, diesen einzigartigen Feierlichkeiten voller Lokalkultur beizuwohnen, die sie in dieser Form nirgendwo anders auf der Welt vorfinden werden.“

Nachfolgend hier *vier Kerzen-Festivals*, die zu einem unvergesslichen Besuch locken:

In *Surin* wird am Denkmal von Phaya Surin Phakdi Si Narong Changwang am Mittwoch, 29. Juli und Donnerstag, 30. Juli, zum Beginn der buddhistischen Fastenzeit ein stimmungsvolles Festival veranstaltet, zu dessen Höhepunkten eine Kerzen- und eine Elefantenparade mit 87 Dickhäutern zählen.
Mönche sitzen dann auf dem Rücken der Tiere und nehmen Almosen von der Bevölkerung entgegen.
Infos erteilt die TAT in Surin, Tel.: 044-514.447-8, E-Mail: tatsurin@tat.or.th.

*Provinz Ayut*thaya*
Ein Kerzenfestival der ganz besonderen Art wird am Donnerstag, 30. Juli auf dem *Khlong Lat Chado* im Phak-Hai-Distrikt der Provinz Ayut*thaya veranstaltet. Um das traditionelle Leben der Bevölkerung am Fluss zum Ausdruck zu bringen, werden hier die Kerzen nicht auf dem Land, sondern mit Booten auf dem Khlong Lat Chado in die Tempel gebracht. Weitere Höhepunkte des „Aquatic-Phansa“-Festivals stellen ein Floating Market und eine Vielzahl kultureller Aufführungen sowie die Wahl des am besten geschmückten Hauses am Fluss dar.
Infos erteilt die TAT in Ayutthaya, Tel.: 035-246.076-7.

Beim Wachsskulpturenfestival in *Ubon Ratchathani*, Donnerstag, 30. Juli und Freitag, 31. Juli, werden zur Verehrung Buddhas aufwendig geschnitzte Skulpturen aus Kerzenwachs hergestellt, die jedes Jahr Tausende an Besuchern in die Isaan-Metropole locken. Die prächtigen Unikate werden in den verschiedensten Formen und Größen mit viel Liebe zum Detail geschnitzt. Einige der Wachsskulpturen erreichen sogar eine Höhe von mehreren Metern, weshalb das Festival als weltweit einzigartig gilt.
Infos erteilt die TAT in Ubon Ratchathani, Tel.: 045-243.770.

In *Suphanburi* werden von Freitag, 31. Juli bis Samstag, 1. August am *Wat Pa Wat Pa Lelai Woravihara* farbenfrohe Wachsskulpturenparaden und Schwimmkerzenwettkämpfe veranstaltet. Das Festival ist bekannt für seine beeindru*ckenden kulturellen Aufführungen, stimmungsvollen Tänze und Präsentationen von Kunsthandwerk aus den 10 Distrikten.
Infos erteilt die TAT in Suphanburi, Tel.: 035-525.867, E-Mail: tatsuphan@tat.or.th.

Mit *Ok Phansa* endet die buddhistische Fastenzeit am Dienstag, 27. Oktober.

----------


## rampo

Freitag war Spenden Tag fuer die Namotasa  Truppe , am 19  Juli  gehts ja wieder in die Kasserne .

So ja auch die Regenzeit  da beginnen , warte schon darauf wie auf einen Bisen Brot .

Die Schule vom  Sohn , war aber kein Zwanziger von mir dabei  ich hoffe aber Stark das der Regen auch bei keiner Spende kommt .

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Muss der Rampo junior sich jetzt rasieren oder will er zu den Barträgern gehören?

----------


## rampo

Ja so alle 2 Wochen , Bart  ist nicht erlaubt  auch lange Haare  nicht .

Aber  dan wen aus ist mit der Schule , gibts Bart  aber nicht so wie der Vater  schon einen gepflegten .

Wuerde er  nicht mein Sohn sein , wuerde ich halt sagen  man merkt wir stammen von den Affen ab .

Zur Zeit hat er eine Kuenstlerische  Ader , ich hoffe es kommt balt  ein Weibliches wessen  ins Spiel  im Bauerhof .



Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das weibliche Wesen wird sich schon finden. Vielleicht kannst Du seine künstlerische Ader etwas fördern. Thailand kann junge Künstler brauchen.

----------

